# Review: Prometeus 512MB KVM (KVM5) (12 Month Review)



## Jack (Jun 26, 2013)

_*Introduction*_

 

Back in June 2012 They did an offer on LET for *60/70/80/90% OFF*  so I couldn't refuse but to purchase one.

 

 



 

512MB RAM

25GB Disk

2 TB of Bandwidth

1 IPv4/6 Address.

 

_*Support & Communication*_

 

My server took 34 minutes to get setup, Contacted support to see if I could get proxmox mounted as an ISO and this was done in around 15 minutes. I email Sal every now and then and he usually responds within an hour with anything service/non service related so I can't see an issue with them being 'Silent' when there could be an issue.

 

_*Hardware Information*_

 

Can't seem to find details on what the hardware is but I'd imagine it would be pretty new as the OVZ plan I had was on an E3.

 




> [email protected]:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor : 0
> 
> ...



 

 

_Meminfo Results_

 




> [email protected]:~# cat /proc/meminfo
> 
> MemTotal:        1014232 kB
> 
> ...



 

_Inode Allocation:_

 




> [email protected]:~# df -i
> 
> Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on
> 
> ...



 

_vmstat:_




> [email protected]:~# vmstat
> 
> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
> 
> ...



 

 

***The Network***

 

Probably one of the most stablest network I have used, never had reports of packetloss on it.

 

_Cachefly test_




> [email protected]:~# wget -O /dev/null http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
> 
> --2013-06-26 13:02:27--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
> 
> ...



 

 

_Few Speedtest CLI's_

 




> Hosted by Aruba S.p.A. (Arezzo) [96.93 km]: 158.946 ms
> 
> Testing download speed........................................
> 
> ...



 

 




> Hosted by H3G (Rome) [98.69 km]: 207.98 ms
> 
> Testing download speed........................................
> 
> ...



 

Overall pretty decent, Latency is good too.

 

_Benchmark Tests_

 

_Good Ol' DD_




> [email protected]:~# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync; rm test
> 
> 16384+0 records in
> 
> ...



 

 

_IOPing_




> [email protected]:~# ioping -c 10 .
> 
> 4096 bytes from . (ext3 /dev/disk/by-uuid/9b14ea10-b8d3-47e4-b494-694e05b80176): request=1 time=0.2 ms
> 
> ...



 

 

*UnixBench*




> #    #  #    #  #  #    #          #####   ######  #    #   ####   #    #
> 
> #    #  ##   #  #   #  #           #    #  #       ##   #  #    #  #    #
> 
> ...



_*Will update UnixBench when completed..*_


 

*Conclusion_*

 

Well I'd say Prometeus is one of the most reliable VPS provider I have used, haven't had a single outage in 354 days, network nor hardware issues in the past year.

 

My server has performed well over than the expected for pricing.

 

I believe the service is *EXCELLENT* value for money. 

 

*Keep up the good work*

 

_**Copied Layout from a LEB review that @Liam wrote!**_


----------



## Jack (Jun 26, 2013)

Added UNIX Bench.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2013)

Prometeus is the real deal.  Great service and the numbers spell that out.

Yes, I am a happy customer also


----------



## maounique (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Amitz (Jun 30, 2013)

Prometeus is the best - may I repeat? - THE BEST long-term VPS provider of all that I have ever used for my projects. Their website is crappy, but their service is the bomb! I <3 Prometeus!


----------

